# Library Spotlight - Studio Strings Professional



## Cory Pelizzari (Feb 5, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-studio-strings-professional/
Custom Patches & Multis: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rkl8cmkf1z78q71/AAC2bA4ecErBdo-q5BvX4XEoa?dl=0
Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Rich4747 (Feb 6, 2020)

excellent reviews and thx for the neo patches


----------



## emasters (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks Cory - as always, a very helpful review. And your Instruments/Multis are much appreciated!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 7, 2020)

Great stuff Cory, always the best and clearest representation.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 7, 2020)

Great review, Cory!


----------



## JohannesR (Feb 9, 2020)

Big fan of your reviews! I was quite disappointed with the lack of short notes. Just out of curiosity - have you (or anyone else) found any libraries that share the same aesthetics that can fill the gap - just for the short notes?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Feb 9, 2020)

JohannesR said:


> Big fan of your reviews! I was quite disappointed with the lack of short notes. Just out of curiosity - have you (or anyone else) found any libraries that share the same aesthetics that can fill the gap - just for the short notes?


When it comes to a smaller section with more short notes the only thing that comes to mind is Chamber Strings and Berlin Strings. Chamber Strings is almost half the price and has spiccato, staccato, CS spiccato, with feathered spiccato for the violins. I really like the short notes in Chamber Strings personally. Then there's also Century Strings and Zilhoutte Strings.


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 9, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> "in this video, I'll be covering the divisi sections and FIRST CHAIRS [...]"



no, first chairs you won't


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Feb 9, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> no, first chairs you won't


Yes, first chairs I did. Watch the video again.


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 9, 2020)

? first chairs are solo players, there are no solos on SStS

maybe you mixed "first chair" with "front/outside desk"?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Feb 9, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> ? first chairs are solo players, there are no solos on SStS
> 
> maybe you mixed "first chair" with "front/outside desk"?


The spot mics for each section are for a single player. Playing with those mics only gets you the "solo" instrument, so there are 13 solo instruments in the library. They may not be as crisp as a dedicated solo instrument recording, but they are solo strings nonetheless. I know some people like to think of a first chair as an expressive/virtuoso soloist, but it still generally means the same thing - which is an isolated player for solo passages. In the video I cover the solo instruments playing with each other as well as some on their own for legato.


----------

